# quería y quiso



## Hiro Sasaki

Hola, amigos,

En las frases siguientes, uno " queria " cambiar, y otro "quiso" defender.
Creo que las conjugaciones del verbo son correctas, pero como opinais ?

saludos

Hiro Sasaki 

"Desempeñan un rol protagonístico en este manga dos jovenes que vivieron 
en la época turbulenta a finales del período de Edo y a principios de la era 
de Meiji. Uno era un médico que quería cambar Japón con las ciencias
modernas occidentales, y otro era un samurai que quiso defender los viejos
valores del guerrero Samurai y dedicar toda su vida para preservar el 
Shogunato moribundo o el Antiguo régimen. "


----------



## mhp

Hola Hiro. Así es cómo lo veo yo: "quiso" quiere decir que lo intentó una o varias veces. Pon la palabra “intentó” en vez de “quiso” y decide si eso es lo que quieres decir. ¿Uno intentó dedicar su vida a preservar el Shogunato moribundo y el otro quería cambiar Japón mediante la ciencia moderna occidental?

Puede que yo no lo entienda bien, así que será mejor que esperes otras repuestas.


----------



## SpiceMan

*Desempe**ñaban* un rol *protagónico* en este manga dos jóvenes que vivieron en la época turbulenta *de* finales del período Edo y a principios de la era Meiji. Uno era un médico que quería cambiar Japón con las ciencias modernas occidentales, y *el* otro un samurai que quiso defender los viejos valores del guerrero Samurai y dedicar toda su vida para preservar el Shogunato moribundo. 

(Yo sacaría "o el antiguo régimen". Diría "el moribundo antiguo régimen" o "el moribundo shogunato" o "el shogunato o antiguo régimen").
Quería y quiso están perfectos, pero para eso tiene que ser "desempeñaban". 

Otra recomendación sería poner todo en presente. En general las descripciones de las historias de libros/novelas/historietas se escriben en presente. Mirá en este enlace, por ejemplo. 

O sea: 
Desempeñan un rol... que viven en...
Uno es un médico que quiere cambiar Japón... el otro es un samurai que quiso... (dentro de la historia, ya es pasado).

Salvo que los personajes del manga hayan sido personas reales puestas en una historia de ficción, y sea justamente eso lo que estes describiendo. Ahí estaría perfecto en pasado.

PD: Buen día


----------



## alc112

La verdad es que está muy dificl darte la diferencia, pero yo creo que tiene que ver en la probabiladad de que esos hechos puedan ocurrir:

Es más difícil que alguien cambie Japón que alguien que defienda las cosas Samurai.

Otra teoría que se me ocurre es la duración de los hechos:
El que quería cambiar Japón verdaderamente lo intentaba
Pero quien quiso defender las cosas de Samurai no es más que un deseo que nunca cumplió

Es muy dificil darte algo concreto, esρera más respuestas.

Saludos


----------



## lachodejesus

Se me hace correcto lo que vi en un comentario, se habla primero en pasado para describir en que tiempo se esta contando la historia y después en presente. 

Otra cosa.
quiso o quería---- nunca intento o intento y no pudo. Puede ser las dos para este contexto.

"de finales..... correcto 

como quiera si esta algo díficil.


----------



## SpiceMan

Es "quiso", porque quería es imperfecto (lo que indica que puede continuar queriendo). Con el comienzo de la era Meiji, el período Edo se terminó (el shogunato también), y no puede seguir queriendo más. Puede querer otra cosa, como reinstaurar el shogunato, pero no defenderlo porque ya fue derrotado. 

Lo 100% correcto sería "había querido", pluscuamperfecto, pero con "quiso" no suena mal.


----------



## asm

Yo creo que el uso de los tiempos verbales es correcto. En ocasiones es posible usar cualquiera de los dos tiempos pasados. No creo que el lector se pierda en los detalles de "preterito vs. imperfecto". Se entiende claramente que un personaje buscaba una cosa mientras que el otro queria algo diferente.

Pasando a otros puntos del texto. Tengo la impresion de que protagonistico es incorrecto y que debe ser protagOnico; ademas no entiendo la frase: en este manga. Desconozco el significado de manga en este contexto.





Hiro Sasaki said:


> Hola, amigos,
> 
> En las frases siguientes, uno " queria " cambiar, y otro "quiso" defender.
> Creo que las conjugaciones del verbo son correctas, pero como opinais ?
> 
> saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki
> 
> "Desempeñan un rol protagonístico en este manga dos jovenes que vivieron
> en la época turbulenta a finales del período de Edo y a principios de la era
> de Meiji. Uno era un médico que quería cambar Japón con las ciencias
> modernas occidentales, y otro era un samurai que quiso defender los viejos
> valores del guerrero Samurai y dedicar toda su vida para preservar el
> Shogunato moribundo o el Antiguo régimen. "


----------



## SpiceMan

asm said:


> Yo creo que el uso de los tiempos verbales es correcto. En ocasiones es posible usar cualquiera de los dos tiempos pasados. No creo que el lector se pierda en los detalles de "pret*é*rito vs. imperfecto". Se entiende claramente que un personaje buscaba una cosa mientras que el otro quer*í*a algo diferente.
> 
> Pasando a otros puntos del texto. Tengo la impresi*ó*n de que protagon*í*stico es incorrecto y que debe ser protag*Ó*nico; además no entiendo la frase: en este manga. Desconozco el significado de manga en este contexto.


Manga es esto: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manga. O sea, es japonesa y no castellana la palabra .


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Gracias, 

Con tantas sugerencias valiosas, voy a reescribirlo,

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## the boss

Considero que "quería" significa una intención no realizada; en cambio, por "quiso" debo entender que no solo lo pensó, sino que lo ejecutó


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

the boss said:


> Considero que "quería" significa una intención no realizada; en cambio, por "quiso" debo entender que no solo lo pensó, sino que lo ejecutó


 
Entonces, yo estaba equivocado. Deberia escribir "quiso cambiar". 
porque el cambio se relizo y el antiguo regimen fue derrumbado.

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

En japones, una caricatura de solo un cuadro que usualmente critica el gobierno, etc. satiricamente,se podria llamarse manga, o Fuushimanga,
manga satirica, y tambien un comic de 4 cuadros y de miles cfuadros 
para mas de 10 tomos de libro se llaman tambien manga.

Como los temas varian mucho, cada genero, se usa un adjetivo.

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## San

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Hola, amigos,
> 
> En las frases siguientes, uno " queria " cambiar, y otro "quiso" defender.
> Creo que las conjugaciones del verbo son correctas, pero como opinais ?
> 
> saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki
> 
> "Desempeñan un rol protagonístico en este manga dos jovenes que vivieron
> en la época turbulenta a finales del período de Edo y a principios de la era
> de Meiji. Uno era un médico que quería cambar Japón con las ciencias
> modernas occidentales, y otro era un samurai que quiso defender los viejos
> valores del guerrero Samurai y dedicar toda su vida para preservar el
> Shogunato moribundo o el Antiguo régimen. "



Yo lo veo bien, sólo usaría "un rol protagonista".

Creo que puedes decir:
Un médico que quería/quiso
Un samurai que quiso  Tratándose de una época acabada y de un empeño frustrado el "quiso" tiene más fuerza. También es importante no repetir "quería" o "quiso" tan seguido. Pero "quería" sería totalmente correcto también.

Creo que "quería" lo entiendes. "Quiso" en este contexto es "se propuso", "se empeñó", "intentó". No implica un resultado determinado de su empeño. Puede que tuviera éxito y puede que no.

También tratándose del argumento de un manga quizás iría mejor en presente como dijo Spiceman.

Saludos.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

San said:


> Yo lo veo bien, sólo usaría "un rol protagonista".
> 
> Creo que puedes decir:
> Un médico que quería/quiso
> Un samurai que quiso  Tratándose de una época acabada y de un empeño frustrado el "quiso" tiene más fuerza. También es importante no repetir "quería" o "quiso" tan seguido. Pero "quería" sería totalmente correcto también.
> 
> Creo que "quería" lo entiendes. "Quiso" en este contexto es "se propuso", "se empeñó", "intentó". No implica un resultado determinado de su empeño. Puede que tuviera éxito y puede que no.
> 
> También tratándose del argumento de un manga quizás iría mejor en presente como dijo Spiceman.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Estoy confundido una vez mas, si no implica el exito o el fracaso.,

Yo preferia escribir en el pasado, porque ya quiero escribir mas que 
nunca " quria " y "quiso", para que sirve como un  texto de espanol
para aprender el preterito y el imperfecto.

saludos 

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## San

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Estoy confundido una vez mas, si no implica el exito o el fracaso.,
> 
> Yo preferia escribir en el pasado, porque ya quiero escribir mas que
> nunca " quria " y "quiso", para que sirve como un  texto de espanol
> para aprender el preterito y el imperfecto.
> 
> saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki



Es que querer una cosa no implica conseguirla. Es algo que aprenden los niños a muy temprana edad. Si "quiso" ha de implicar algo, normalmente sería el fracaso, pero no necesariamente. Mira la definición en el DRAE y verás que no pone que el sentido dependa de si se usa en presente o en pasado, en imperfecto o en indefinido.

Quería o quiso aportan sólo un pequeño matiz a la definicón de querer, creo que es a lo que se refería el boss. Mucha gente interpretaría "quería" como una leve inclinación o un mero propósito y "quiso" como un intento más firme, pasar a la acción. Es una diferencia de grado, no de sentido, y es discutible, depende mucho del contexto. Lo que está claro es que al paso a la acción le puede seguir el éxito o el fracaso, de eso no hay duda.


----------



## Rayines

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Estoy confundido una vez mas, si no implica el exito o el fracaso.,
> 
> Yo preferia escribir en el pasado, porque ya quiero escribir mas que
> nunca " quria " y "quiso", para que sirve como un texto de espanol
> para aprender el preterito y el imperfecto.
> 
> saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


No te desanimes, Hiro. A veces el uso del Indefinido o del Imperfecto es una mera cuestión de estilo literario. En tu ejemplo, justamente, no parece haber una diferencia sustancial entre ambos.
Creo que el autor simplemente usa *quería* en una oración y *quiso *en la otra para no repetirlo. Pero de todas maneras, como tú lo estás aprendiendo, el matiz de diferencia para mí sería un poco el siguiente:
*Quería* te da una impresión de continuidad: _se pasaba la vida viendo cómo hacerlo, era su principal interés, se dedicaba a _cambiar Japón con las ciencias occidentales. 
*Quiso* es un poco más rotundo como significado, pero vuelvo a insistir, para mí se pone como recurso para no repetir *quería*, ya que allí iría perfectamente: _El otro quería defender........_
También podrías haber escrito *quiso* en los dos casos. Para mí en este fragmento es sólo una cuestión de estilo.
Veo que lo que escribí no difiere mucho de lo que escribió San.


----------



## Outsider

Hiro Sasaki said:


> "Desempeñan un rol protagonístico en este manga dos jovenes que vivieron
> en la época turbulenta a finales del período de Edo y a principios de la era
> de Meiji. Uno era un médico que quería cambiar el [?] Japón con las ciencias
> modernas occidentales, y otro era un samurai samuray? samurái? que quiso defender los viejos
> valores del guerrero Samurai y dedicar toda su vida para preservar el
> Shogunato moribundo o el Antiguo régimen. "


Los tiempos está bién. La diferencia entre ellos es muy subtil, aquí. Yo diría que se usa "quería" porque se trata de un sentimiento que se extende por un periodo largo de tiempo, mientras se usa "quiso defender" porque defender es algo puntual: o se defiende o no.


----------



## San

Outsider said:


> Los tiempos está bién. La diferencia entre ellos es muy subtil, aquí. Yo diría que se usa "quería" porque se trata de un sentimiento que se extende por un periodo largo de tiempo, mientras se usa "quiso defender" porque defender es algo puntual: o se defiende o no.



No estoy de acuerdo, muchas veces leo como una especie de regla que el indefinido se refiere a algo puntual. No tiene por qué, y precisamente aquí tenemos un ejemplo.

Otros que se me ocurren:

Quiso mucho a su mujer.
Fue un hombre bueno.
Siempre creyó haber llegado a las Indias.


----------



## Outsider

No quiero discutir si el indefinido se puede describir apenas como un tiempo que designa hechos puntuales. Todavía, en el ejemplo concreto que tenemos, me parece que "querer defender" sí que es puntual, porque, como otros han dicho, aquí "querer" quiere decir "intentar".
De las dos, una: o logra su intento, o no lo logra. No hay "segundas oportunidades", en el contexto de la película.


----------



## San

Outsider said:


> No quiero discutir si el indefinido se puede describir apenas como un tiempo que designa hechos puntuales. Todavía, en el ejemplo concreto que tenemos, me parece que "querer defender" sí que es puntual, porque, como otros han dicho, aquí "querer" quiere decir "intentar".
> De las dos, una: o logra su intento, o no lo logra. No hay "segundas oportunidades", en el contexto de la película.




Perdón, leí tu mensaje demasiado rápido, no te referías al indefinido en sí. En cualquier caso me parece discutible que intentar sea algo puntual (Intento ser mejor persona -- ¿A qué hora lo intentas? ¿lunes, miercoles y viernes o también en finde?) Pero claro, ¿qué es puntual y qué no lo es? Yo no creo que el imperfecto se tenga que referir a algo continuo y el indefindido a algo discreto. Más bien el imperfecto se usa para una acción que está inacabada en el momento en que se desarrolla otra acción, y formalmente algo discreto no puede estar inacabado. El hecho de que con el indefinido la acción esté acabada puede persuadirnos de alguna manera de que es algo puntual, o lo miramos como si fuera algo puntual, pero no tiene por qué desde un punto de vista semántico.


----------



## Outsider

Estoy de acuerdo con lo que dices, pero me parece que en ejemplo dado hay otro aspecto que considerar. Es que se habla del pasado. "Quiso defender", es decir, intentó defender. No sabemos si tuve éxito o no, pero el resultado del intento ya pasó, ya está determinado cuando se habla. El personaje intentó una vez, y ya está. Es en este sentido que yo usaría el termo "puntual".


----------



## mhp

Outsider said:


> El personaje intentó una vez, y ya está.


O puede ser que lo hubiera intentado dos veces, o cien veces. ¿no?


----------



## Outsider

Sí, es verdad, pero de todas maneras cuando se habla el resultado de todos eses intentos ya está determinado, así que podemos pensar en los varios intentos como "fases" de un único intento "total".


----------



## ena 63

Hola:
Si es una redacción tuya, a lo mejor te parece más fácil así:

"Uno, era un médico que quería cambiar Japón con las ciencias
modernas occidentales, y el otro, un samurai que defendía los viejos
valores del guerrero Samurai y dedicó toda su vida a preservar el 
Shogunato moribundo o el Antiguo régimen. "

Saludos.


----------



## San

Outsider said:


> Sí, es verdad, pero de todas maneras cuando se habla el resultado de todos eses intentos ya está determinado, así que podemos pensar en los varios intentos como "fases" de un único intento "total".



Muy cierto, creo que ese es el sentido de "puntual" en relación con el indefinido. Se trata de una acción continua o una serie de acciones puntuales, pero en tanto que es una acción acabada, no "partida" por ningún otro suceso relacionado, podemos para hablar de ella empaquetarla por así decirlo y considerarla un único punto. Así podemos decir por ejemplo:

Intenté ser mejor persona, pero llegué a la conclusión de que no se puede cambiar el carácter.

Es decir, hubo un tiempo en que lo intenté, se trata de una acción continua que a lo mejor duró años.

Sin embargo puedo decir:

Medudos reflejos, cogió el vaso al vuelo mientras caía de la mesa.

Aquí uso el imperfecto para hablar de un suceso de una sóla vez que además dura décimas de segundo. Porque en este caso caer es un suceso continuo al estar inacabado, cortado por otra acción simultánea a la que sirve de fondo. La acción de fondo normalmente es la que dura más y es la que va en imperfecto. Por ejemplo:

Estuve allí cuando construían la casa  Llegué a ver la casa en un estado de "no terminada", pero no significa que estuviera allí mientras se construía, desde el principio al final.

Estaba allí cuando construyeron la casa  Ahora construir la casa es el hecho puntual y la situación de fondo es que yo estuve allí todo el tiempo.

La cuestión es que en este caso nada te impide irte mentalmente al momento en cuestión y decir era un samurai que defendía un regimen decandente, un regimen que habría de caer, etc.


----------



## Outsider

Excelente explicación, San. 
Sí, esto del imperfecto y del pretérito se relaciona sobre todo con la perspectiva de la acción en la que se coloca el narrador.


----------



## alc112

Me perdí un poco,
SAN: ¿lo que vos decís es que la diferencia está en la forma/veces que intentó hacer algo?


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Muchas Gracias,
 
 
Ha habido 25 posteos, lo cual no me imaginaba.
 
He vacilado entre “quiso” y “quería “, pero como dicen que las opciones 
originales no están malas, he quedado con las originales. Parece que 
necesitarían más contexto. He añadido otros párrafos.
 
Saludos
 
Hiro Sasaki

“Tezuka Osamu dibujó una historia titulada " Un árbol soleado  - Hidamari No Ki[FONT='&#65325] “[/FONT]de once tomos. El título simboliza el Shogunato 
cómodamente estancado y ocioso, cerrando la puerta al mundo,
bañandose en el sol, alejado de los movimientos de avance de fuera 
del país.[FONT='&#65325] 
[/FONT]
En esta obra, un médico joven es descrito basándose en su bisabuelo como modelo. Esta historia es una ficción pero lo que se escribe en la autobiografía de Fukuzawa Yukichi fue tomado en esta obra, que es un episodio de lo que pasó realmente en la Escuela Tekijuku.
 
Desempeñaban un rol protagoníco en este manga dos jovenes que
vivieron en la época turbulenta de finales del período de Edo y principios de la era Meiji. Uno era un médico que quería cambar Japón con las ciencias modernas occidentales, y el otro era un samurai que quiso defender los viejos valores del guerrero Samurai y dedicar toda su vida para preservar el moribundo Shogunato. 

Este manga no es simplemente una ficción. Aparecen personajes que
realmente existieron en la historia de Japón,unos que deseaban derrocar el viejo régimen y otros que deseaban preservarlo. Es una
larga y emocionanente épopeya, con los hechos reales y ficticiosos
entrelazados.."


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

San said:


> No estoy de acuerdo, muchas veces leo como una especie de regla que el indefinido se refiere a algo puntual. No tiene por qué, y precisamente aquí tenemos un ejemplo.
> 
> Otros que se me ocurren:
> 
> Quiso mucho a su mujer.
> .


 
San,Esta oración puede implicar que dejó de quererla ? 
 
Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Hola amigos,

He vuelto a leer vuestros posteos.

Solamente los tontos pensarian que aun hoy dia, ocurren tiroteos entre los 
blancos e indios en el Oeste de Estados Unidos.

Igualmente sera de conocimiento de casi todo el mundo que los 
samurai ya no existen y la edad feudal se acabó hace unos 150 
años Casi todo el mundo pensarria que quedaria infructuoso ese 
intento de preservar el antiguo regimen. 
 
"Antiguo regimen " mismo implica que se acabó.
 
saludos 
 
Hiro Sasaki


----------



## alc112

Hiro Sasaki said:


> San,Esta oración puede implicar que dejó de quererla ?
> 
> Hiro Sasaki



Sí
Pero eso lo vas a decir más bien si la mujer ya murió.


----------



## mhp

alc112 said:


> Sí
> Pero eso lo vas a decir más bien si la mujer ya murió.


 Pero condenarla a la pena de muerte es un poco fuerte, ¿no?
  Quiso mucho a su mujer hasta que ella le puso los cueros


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

alc112 said:


> Sí
> Pero eso lo vas a decir más bien si la mujer ya murió.


 
Oh ! Muchas gracias.


saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## alc112

mhp said:


> Pero condenarla a la pena de muerte es un poco fuerte, ¿no?
> Quiso mucho a su mujer hasta que ella le puso los cueros



Quiso arruinarme el post y lo hizo  (una bromita nomás)

Pero me refería a que cortésmente lo va a usar en esa ocasión.....


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

mhp said:


> Pero condenarla a la pena de muerte es un poco fuerte, ¿no?
> Quiso mucho a su mujer hasta que ella le puso los cueros


 
mhp , 
" ponerle los cueros " ?  Que quiere decir ?

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## alc112

Hiro Sasaki said:


> mhp ,
> " ponerle los cueros " ?  Que quiere decir ?
> 
> saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki



Que lo engañó con otra persona

Definición Nº9 de cuerno:
*9. * _irón._ Infidelidad matrimonial. U. m. en pl.  _Sufrir el cuerno.__ Llevar los cuernos.__ Poner los cuernos._


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Alc, gracias.

"tener los cueros " y "cuernos " son lo mismo ?

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## replicante7

Hiro, me he perdido un poco en este hilo.

Es cierto que "quiso" es un tiempo verbal perfecto. Eso significa que la acción concluye, no subsiste. En cambio, "quería" es un tiempo imperfecto. Por esa razón se utiliza cuando hablas en pasado y relacionas lo que sigue con ese pasado "subsistente".
En tu párrafo:

...era un samurai que quiso defender los viejos
valores del guerrero Samurai y dedicar toda su vida para preservar el 
Shogunato moribundo o el Antiguo régimen. "


creo que debe decirse "QUERÍA defender los viejos valores del guerrero samurai y DEDICAR toda su vida A preservar el..."

El asunto es que dedicar es una acción continua, que en la perspectiva desde la que se habla es futuro. El quería dedicar su vida (la vida no había terminado). 
Si decimos "El quiso dedicar su vida" sucede lo mismo que en el ejemplo mencionado antes (creo que por Alec): "El quiso mucho a su mujer". Es algo que se quiso y ya terminó.
En el ejemplo "El quiso dedicar toda su vida a preservar el shogunato..." implica que dedicó toda su vida a eso (si no hay una cláusula posterior que introduzca una negación o un límite. Ejemplo: "pero las circunstancias se lo impidieron").


----------



## Chaf

Quiso vs. Quería.

Quería: Pretérito imperfecto; es un tiempo relativo que expresa una acción pasada cuyo principio y fin no se tienen en cuenta, con una gran amplitud temporal y resulta muy útil en narraciones en dónde el pretérito sea amplio y sin necesidad de definirse.

Quiso: Pretérito perfecto simple; es un tiempo pasado con un carácter absoluto y un aspecto perfectivo que indica una unidad de tiempo ya concluida para el hablante.

Esta información la obtuve de un excelente libro sobre la conjugación verbal llamado: 
“Larousse de la Conjugación.” Por Ramón y Fernado Garcia-Pelayo y Gross Micheline Durand.

Chaf


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

replicante7 said:


> Hiro, me he perdido un poco en este hilo.
> 
> Es cierto que "quiso" es un tiempo verbal perfecto. Eso significa que la acción concluye, no subsiste. En cambio, "quería" es un tiempo imperfecto. Por esa razón se utiliza cuando hablas en pasado y relacionas lo que sigue con ese pasado "subsistente".
> En tu párrafo:
> 
> ...era un samurai que quiso defender los viejos
> valores del guerrero Samurai y dedicar toda su vida para preservar el
> Shogunato moribundo o el Antiguo régimen. "
> 
> 
> creo que debe decirse "QUERÍA defender los viejos valores del guerrero samurai y DEDICAR toda su vida A preservar el..."
> 
> El asunto es que dedicar es una acción continua, que en la perspectiva desde la que se habla es futuro. El quería dedicar su vida (la vida no había terminado).
> Si decimos "El quiso dedicar su vida" sucede lo mismo que en el ejemplo mencionado antes (creo que por Alec): "El quiso mucho a su mujer". Es algo que se quiso y ya terminó.
> En el ejemplo "El quiso dedicar toda su vida a preservar el shogunato..." implica que dedicó toda su vida a eso (si no hay una cláusula posterior que introduzca una negación o un límite. Ejemplo: "pero las circunstancias se lo impidieron").


]

Es complicado. Quiso dedicar su vida a defender el shogunato.
Nadie piensa que el continua viviendo, yl todo el mundo sabe que la 
vida del shogunato termino hace unos 150 anos.

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## San

Hiro Sasaki said:


> San,Esta oración puede implicar que dejó de quererla ?
> 
> Hiro Sasaki



Te sales del tema, no tiene que ver con lo que estábamos hablando. Si dices "quería mucho a su mujer" tampoco implica que la siga queriendo en la actualidad, simplemente, para hablar, te trasladas mentalmente dentro del periodo en que la quería. Y como te situas dentro, no puede ser algo puntual o discreto, ha de ser continuo. Esa es la impresión que produce en uno oir el imperfecto.

Los tiempos del pasado hablan del pasado, no implican ni dejan de implicar nada acerca del presente, más allá de que alquien te puede preguntar ¿por qué hablas en pasado? Pero continuamente hablamos en pasado de personas vivas simplemente porque hace tiempo que no las vemos.

Si digo "comió muchas pizzas aquel año" ¿implica que ya no come pizzas? Obviamente no, implica que dejó de comer pizzas aquel año, probablemente porque cuando se llegó al día 366 hubo un cambio de año y ya no tuvo oportunidad de más pizzas ese año. Nos falta información básica para decir más, como saber si esa persona está viva y con apetito o lleva veinte años muerta.

En español de España es todavía más fuerte, porque el uso del indefinido hace que no sólo el hecho sea una cosa del pasado, sino que el periodo en el que se circunscribe y tiene sentido esa acción también es algo del pasado, una cosa cerrada y sin influencia ya en el presente, un tema de anteayer, no de hoy. Por ejemplo si digo:

Yo siempre pensé que los Stones eran mejores.

¿Qué implica? Que en el tiempo en que el tema Stones-Beatles era un tema de actualidad, yo pensaba eso.
¿Qué no implica? Cualquier otra cosa, como que cuando ese tiempo se acabó yo siguiera pensándolo, o que cambiara de idea, o que en la actualidad me guste la música, etc.

Así es que ¿dejó de quererla? Sí, porque falleció, y suponemos que las personas cuando mueren ya no sienten ni padecen. Ese es el sentido más típico de la frase, lo cual no quiere decir que no se pueda usar usar en otros contextos dónde la persona sigue viva, pero ojo, en español de España es muy fuerte decir que quisiste mucho a una persona cuando sigue viva. Supone trazar una separación temporal muy grade. No es que ya no la quieras, es que hablas como si ya no tuviera sentido quererla. En estos casos es mucho más sueave decir la quería, me parece.


----------



## San

alc112 said:


> Me perdí un poco,
> SAN: ¿lo que vos decís es que la diferencia está en la forma/veces que intentó hacer algo?



¿la diferencia entre qué y qué? Es que de ayer a hoy se me ha ido el santo al cielo


----------



## San

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Muchas Gracias,
> 
> 
> Ha habido 25 posteos, lo cual no me imaginaba.
> 
> He vacilado entre “quiso” y “quería “, pero como dicen que las opciones
> originales no están malas, he quedado con las originales. Parece que
> necesitarían más contexto. He añadido otros párrafos.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki
> 
> “Tezuka Osamu dibujó una historia titulada " Un árbol soleado  - Hidamari No Ki[FONT='&#65325] “[/font]de once tomos. El título simboliza el Shogunato
> cómodamente estancado y ocioso, cerrando la puerta al mundo,
> bañandose en el sol, alejado de los movimientos de avance de fuera
> del país.[FONT='&#65325]
> [/font]
> En esta obra, un médico joven es descrito basándose en su bisabuelo como modelo. Esta historia es una ficción pero lo que se escribe en la autobiografía de Fukuzawa Yukichi fue tomado en esta obra, que es un episodio de lo que pasó realmente en la Escuela Tekijuku.
> 
> Desempeñaban un rol protagoníco en este manga dos jovenes que
> vivieron en la época turbulenta de finales del período de Edo y principios de la era Meiji. Uno era un médico que quería cambar Japón con las ciencias modernas occidentales, y el otro era un samurai que quiso defender los viejos valores del guerrero Samurai y dedicar toda su vida para preservar el moribundo Shogunato.
> 
> Este manga no es simplemente una ficción. Aparecen personajes que
> realmente existieron en la historia de Japón,unos que deseaban derrocar el viejo régimen y otros que deseaban preservarlo. Es una
> larga y emocionanente épopeya, con los hechos reales y ficticiosos
> entrelazados.."



Yo sigo viéndolo bien. Simplemente si el manga está escrito ahora, en la actualidad, en español de España se diría más bien "Tezuka Osamu dibuja/ha dibujado", pero esto no tiene que ver con el tema que discutimos.


----------



## San

replicante7 said:


> En el ejemplo "El quiso dedicar toda su vida a preservar el shogunato..." implica que dedicó toda su vida a eso (si no hay una cláusula posterior que introduzca una negación o un límite. Ejemplo: "pero las circunstancias se lo impidieron").



No tiene por qué. El indefinido requiere un marco temporal concreto y definido, con su principio y su final. Si el hablante no lo provee el oyente ha de suponerlo. Aquí pueden surgir diferencias de interpretación como de hecho surgen por ejemplo diferencias España-América.

Yo lo entendí como que *en su juventud* (he ahí mi marco) quiso ser tal y cual y dedicar su vida a ello. Luego sería lo que fuese. Fíjate que dice "*era* un samurai que *quiso*...", es decir, mientras estaba siendo y tenía un futuro quiso dedicarse a eso. Si nos situamos en un punto dónde ya no tenía posibilidad de ser nada, por ejemplo en su vejez o después de muerto, podemos decir que podría haber sido muchas cosas en la vida, pero él *quiso* ser eso, *eso que fue*, en eso consistió su elección, porque ya no tenía posibildad de haber sido otra cosa.


----------



## San

Chaf said:


> Quiso vs. Quería.
> 
> Quería: Pretérito imperfecto; es un tiempo relativo que expresa una acción pasada cuyo principio y fin no se tienen en cuenta, con una gran amplitud temporal y resulta muy útil en narraciones en dónde el pretérito sea amplio y sin necesidad de definirse.
> 
> Quiso: Pretérito perfecto simple; es un tiempo pasado con un carácter absoluto y un aspecto perfectivo que indica una unidad de tiempo ya concluida para el hablante.
> 
> Esta información la obtuve de un excelente libro sobre la conjugación verbal llamado:
> “Larousse de la Conjugación.” Por Ramón y Fernado Garcia-Pelayo y Gross Micheline Durand.
> 
> Chaf



¿Y cual se supone que es la diferencia gramatical entre una gran amplitud temporal y una amplitud pequeña, en relación con el imperfecto?


----------



## ena 63

Hola:
Si me lo permiten, vuelvo al texto de Hiro Sasaki.
Este párrafo no lo veo, para nada, fácil de entender:

 "En esta obra, un médico joven es descrito basándose en su bisabuelo como modelo. Esta historia es una ficción pero lo que se escribe en la autobiografía de Fukuzawa Yukichi fue tomado en esta obra, que es un episodio de lo que pasó realmente en la Escuela Tekijuku."

No queda claro de quién es el bisabuelo, y la siguiente frase me parece liada e incomprensible. Quizás estaría bien echarle un cable.

Es solo una sugestión.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

ena 63 said:


> Hola:
> Si me lo permiten, vuelvo al texto de Hiro Sasaki.
> Este párrafo no lo veo, para nada, fácil de entender:
> 
> "En esta obra, un médico joven es descrito basándose en su bisabuelo como modelo. Esta historia es una ficción pero lo que se escribe en la autobiografía de Fukuzawa Yukichi fue tomado en esta obra, que es un episodio de lo que pasó realmente en la Escuela Tekijuku."
> 
> No queda claro de quién es el bisabuelo, y la siguiente frase me parece liada e incomprensible. Quizás estaría bien echarle un cable.
> 
> Es solo una sugestión.


 
Eso se comprende facilmente. El articulo comienza con :

"Tezuka Ryôsen lll  era bisabuelo del gran artista del manga y anime japoneses Dr. Tezuka Osamu　手塚治虫 era uno de los 1,000 estudiantes que realizaron estudios holandeses y medicina en la Escuela " Tekijuku " en Osaka.  

Ryôsen nació en Edo ( Tokio ) como hijo del médico doctor Tezuka Ryôsen II.El se había llamado Ryôan antes de suceder a su padre, Tezuka Ryósen ll.El era médico para los samurais en el palacio del dominio de Fuchû Matsudaira en Edo que era un Shin-pan  , o sea una casa del dominio del señor emparentada con el shogun por sangre, relacionada a una de las tres casas " honorables "de los Tokugawas que se llamaban Gosanke -  -, es decir, La Casa de Mito Tokugawa - . Se le pertmitía a la casa Fuchû Matsudaira usar un Escudo de Armas modificado de tres hojas de " Aoi " de la Casa Matriz Shogun Tokugawa
 
Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Rayines

ena 63 said:


> Hola:
> Si me lo permiten, vuelvo al texto de Hiro Sasaki.
> Este párrafo no lo veo, para nada, fácil de entender:
> 
> "En esta obra, un médico joven es descrito basándose en su bisabuelo como modelo. Esta historia es una ficción pero lo que se escribe en la autobiografía de Fukuzawa Yukichi fue tomado en esta obra, que es un episodio de lo que pasó realmente en la Escuela Tekijuku."
> 
> No queda claro de quién es el bisabuelo, y la siguiente frase me parece liada e incomprensible. Quizás estaría bien echarle un cable.
> 
> Es solo una sugestión.


A mí me parece que Hiro simplemente quiso dar más contexto. Creo que no importa realmente quién fue el bisabuelo, sino que la historia narra la biografía de un joven médico, que está tomada (en la ficción) de la vida de su bisabuelo. Algo así entendí yo.

Edit: Perdón, no había leído el mensaje de Hiro.


----------



## replicante7

San said:


> pero él *quiso* ser eso, *eso que fue*, en eso consistió su elección, porque ya no tenía posibildad de haber sido otra cosa.



Gracias, San.

Eso es precisamente lo que quería explicarle a Hiro. Que si decimos "quiso dedicar su vida" en eso consistía su elección y ya no tenía posibilidad de haber sido otra cosa, como explicas.

Intentaba llamarle la atención sobre
 quiso/quería  dedicar 
pues hasta ese momento en el hilo sólo se había hablado de 
quiso/quería   verbo anterior de la construcción (ahora no recuerdo exactamente cuál es ¿defender?).


----------



## Chaf

San haces una pregunta que es algo complicada.
 
"¿Y cual se supone que es la diferencia gramatical entre una gran amplitud temporal y una amplitud pequeña, en relación con el imperfecto?"​Uno, supongo que el texto en cuestión es una traducción de una historia que fue originalmente escrita en japonés; por ende, supongo que lo que hemos leído es una traducción del mismo. Todos sabemos que los matices de una lengua son difíciles de traducir, especialmente cuando no haya una equivalencia de tiempos verbales entre sendos idiomas.

Dos, respondiendo tu pregunta, la manera en que yo utilizaría estos verbos sería la siguiente:

"El quiso dedicar toda su vida a preservar el shogunato..." En un tiempo pasado, me da la idea que su vida ya pasó, o su deseo de dedicación ya pasó. Es algo que pareciera ser más tajante y definido. Me da la impresion de: "Él quiso punto."
“El quería dedicar toda su vida a preservar el shogunato…” Él quería en aquél entonces, ya no, porque pasó esto o aquello. Aquí la impresión es: "Él quería, pero..."
De acuerdo con el mismo libro que cité, el pretérito imperfecto --llamado copretérito por Andrés Bello-- desempeña las mismas funciones que el presente, pero en un momento pasado o sea el pretérito coexistente, y que se puede extender hasta el presente.)


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Rayines said:


> A mí me parece que Hiro simplemente quiso dar más contexto. Creo que no importa realmente quién fue el bisabuelo, sino que la historia narra la biografía de un joven médico, que está tomada (en la ficción) de la vida de su bisabuelo. Algo así entendí yo.
> 
> Edit: Perdón, no había leído el mensaje de Hiro.


 
Sí, Creo que “De quién” no es importante para comprender “ quiso “
y “ “quería . Además, se sabe claramente si se leen más líneas.
 
Si “quería “ significa “ repetidos intentos “, creo que sería más dramático escribir “ quería preserver o defender “. y entonces 
otro joven que quiso desstruirlo, por un motivo de simplemente
estilo.
 
saludos
 
Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Outsider

¿Qué tal les parece esta explicación?


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Outsider,

"short past " of Spanish is called " el pasado del punto " y "long past" 
"pasado de la linea " en Japon, aunque hay terminos lieteralmente traducidos. A pesar de esta definicion, nos equivicamos y quedamos
complicados.  

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------

